

Ask HN: How would you make this 37Signals animation?  - ycmike
https://news.layervault.com/stories/14475-clever-interaction-on-basecamps-sign-up-page

======
ycmike
I'd like to do something like this for a future project and wanted to know a
best place to start from.

------
pmcpinto
The best place to start is looking to the page source code

